# Could Clindamycin Possibly Treat IBS-Diarrhea?



## Kamikazee (Jul 31, 2007)

I will try and make this quick. So I have had ibs-d symptoms ever since I started 5th grade. I am now 30 and I'm trying to get on with my life by making a career change, which with ibs-d is proving to be quite difficult. The reason I'm making this post is because back In the spring of 2005 at the age of 18 all my symptoms completely disappeared for 10-12 months. When I say dissappeared I mean I could eat a bucket of lard and not get an upset stomach. I went that whole time frame without a stomach ache, cramp, diarrhea, fatigue absolutely nothing. Heck during this time frame I felt so great I forgot I ever even had a problem for all those years.

Sadly eventually my symptoms slowly started coming back to what they are today. They are worse then they ever have been, I get explosive watery diarrhea everyday. Doctors have been absolutely no help after testing for everything; ibd, infection, food intolerances and they have no answers. The only thing that helps to keep things somewhat in check is cholestyramine but I feel I have unpleasant side effects from that so don't particularly like using it.

So ultimately I find my self constantly analyzing what I did in the year of 2005 before the relief of my symptoms. One event sticks out in my mind but I'm not sure if it makes sense. I had my wisdom teeth removed in February of 2005 and after the procedure the dentist gave me a very strong dosage of clindamycin for 2 weeks if I remember right I think it was like 600 mg three times daily. Could this have been what made the difference????????

I ask because every where I look everybody says it's what caused there ibs! Is it possible that by some off chance it cured my ibs????

Please help I'm literally at my end with all this!


----------



## mellosphere (Sep 22, 2015)

A lot of people have trouble with antibiotics but I have honestly found that they are the only thing that make a difference. When I take antibiotics, my stools look REALLY weird, but about 2-3 weeks later (you have to be patient), they start getting more solid and I have more energy. I have taken rifaximin which made a difference and I have taken metronidazole which made a difference (less so than rifaximin). I have also taken doxycycline which did not help, so it is a trial and error type of system.

Have you tried rifaximin? It is approved for IBS-D and although I doubt it will cure you, it may help. I strongly recommend taking loperamide (imodium) daily. I take 5-6mg per day and never miss a dose. The only other product that has helped me is IBgard. I tried peppermint oil in the past but this stuff is different. I take one IBgard 30 minutes prior to eating and it has done more to solidify my stools than anything else except loperamide (which I take following meals).

To your question, however, I don't know if a doctor will prescribe clindamycin; however, you may see if you can get a script of rifaximin and see if it makes a difference. If so, you may have a better understanding of whether or not your IBS-D is related to a bacterial cause.


----------



## Hatemybowels! (Apr 3, 2016)

I would NOT take Clindamycin ever. I took it after a surgery and it gave me C Diff! It's notorious for causing C Diff actually. The antibiotic some doc's will try for IBS is Rifaximin. I avoid antibiotics at all cost because I've had C Diff three times and it's very bad and dangerous.


----------



## Kamikazee (Jul 31, 2007)

Thanks for the responses,

I have been able to talk my doctor into letting me try several different antibiotics over the past so many years to see if they made any difference. They where all lower dosages so I often times wonder if maybe that was why they had no effect. I did also try rifaximin at the recommended dosage of 500 mg three times a day with absolutely no affect.

I guess I was wondering if maybe there was something special about clindamycin that would have made it more effective then any other antibiotic? But it seems from what I'm seeing on the internet if it would have had any affect, it would have made things worse instead of better. Is this correct?


----------



## Hatemybowels! (Apr 3, 2016)

Google C Diff and you'll see why I hate antibiotics. That could be part of your trouble now. Not C Diff but all those antibiotics probably messed with your good gut flora. My own GI doc told me he wished they would take Clindamycin off the shelves because he's treated so many patients who got C Diff from that. Stay away from it! Antibiotics are way overprescribed and it's leading to more super bugs, including C Diff.


----------



## Kamikazee (Jul 31, 2007)

Yea that is what I have read, that it either has caused C. Diff or has just caused all kinds of stomach problems for people. I've just been going through different possibilities and trying to figure out what is possible and what makes sense that happened back in 2005. But I suppose when your desperate to feel better you will often look at unrealistic possibilities hoping that it explains everything. My parents are so tired of hearing me talk about past events and they often tell me to move on and deal with the situation the best I can but they don't understand that it's the only thing keeping me going. If I didn't have the hope of feeling as I once did that year to help motivate me through the day I would have given up long ago. I feel like my whole life has been wasted ugh.


----------



## mellosphere (Sep 22, 2015)

I feel the same way Kamikazee. Hey, if you want to try it, I say go ahead and let us know your results. I have tried a few things that seemed unlikely to help just because at some point I just figure well I already feel like crap and my days are wasting away so I might as well try this and see what happens!


----------



## Hatemybowels! (Apr 3, 2016)

IBS is a chronic condition. Don't give up! Also any doc that would prescribe Clindamycin to try for IBS would be out of their mind! Clindamycin is NOT for anything bowel or gut related. It will make things worse. IBS isn't life threatening. C Diff can be and sometimes is!!


----------



## Kamikazee (Jul 31, 2007)

Thank you guys for your responses and support. I believed for a long time that antibiotics where what made me feel better, but after trying numerous different antibiotics over the past few years and not seeing any kind of improvement in my symptoms. I no longer really feel that's the case, I was just wondering if there was perhaps something special that clindamycin did that made the difference. But I'm pretty sure that if it made any difference at all it would have just made things worse and not better.

I have some other theories on what happened that year but there way out there. I just keep waiting for something to give, and I will smack my forehead and be like "That's what it was this whole time." lol

Yea when the doctors ran all the tests that they could. The only thing they came up with is that I have rapid gastric emptying, food just moves through my system extremely fast but they don't know why. I have had no surgeries which is what usually causes this or food intolerance. But I found this ironic because I also suffer from sleep onset insomnia it takes me on average 2-3 hours before I fall asleep every night. So it's like my whole system is stimulated or revved up for some reason but yet I always feel so wore out and drained and have little motivation.


----------



## mellosphere (Sep 22, 2015)

Yeah I have never been able to understand the connection with sleep completely but I also suffer from insomnia. I don't have trouble falling asleep at the beginning, but I'll wake up between 2-3 every single night and have trouble falling asleep again. I start to feel some cramps and I know my night is over. Insomnia is a very frustrating thing to deal with.


----------



## kenvh (May 16, 2015)

Ur clindamycin?? Was it tablets or capsules? Damn right be sure it was the clindamycin that removed ur sibo ibs.
U dont have colonic ibs wich is in large intestine. U have sibo wich is overgrowth of bacteria in small intestine. The clinda did wipe them out. People get colonic ibs from clinda or get cdiff infection. But with many people the problem isnt in the colon at all but in small intestine. See dr pimentel and his research to sibo.

Did u take tablets or was it capsules? Pls. I wonna know


----------



## Kamikazee (Jul 31, 2007)

Mellosphere have you ever done a sleep study? I'm curious because that was one of my other crazy theories. The possibility that lack of sleep is to blame whether it be sleep apnea or another sleeping disorder like bruxism. I could go on for hours explaining why I believe it's a viable possibility but I wont. Either way I know I developed the sleep onset insomnia when I was a child way before the ibs symptoms started because I remember crying to my mother about not being able to sleep at night. The insomnia persists til this day and eliminating caffeine does not help I've tried it. Why it's one of my theories is because right after I had my wisdom teeth removed I also had my tonsil's removed due to chronic strep throats, I felt great afterwards. And I heard that tonsillectomy is a solid treatment option for teenagers and children who have sleep apnea but sometimes the sleep apnea comes back. Also numerous people in my family have been diagnosed with sleep apnea and I'm pretty sure my mom has it but she refuses to look into it.

kenvh I honestly don't remember if they where capsules or tablets. It was over 10 years ago when i actually took the medication. I honestly don't believe it's sibo I bought Dr. Pimentels book and read it numerous times and believed for a long time that sibo was the answer. But after having numerous breath tests to try and detect the sibo in which they all came back negative. Plus taking a course of rifaximin with absolutely no results I don't believe it's a viable possibility anymore, for me. Also if you look rifaximin up on drugs.com and look at user reviews a lot of people are taking it for ibs with no results. Even though it's advertised as being a solid treatment option for people who suffer with ibs.


----------



## kenvh (May 16, 2015)

Hey.

Could be a point. But i know breath test has false negatives all the time. 
The breath test dont measure all types of gasses. Like h2s isnt measured at all.
Plus they say its only 70% accurate.
I also see some people like u that didnt respond on rif but responded on other antibiotics.
Rif doesnt have the anti microbiome spectrum that covers everything. 
Every antibiotic has his own spectrum. And does match with diffrent types of overgrowth of sibo.
So hard to say i think.

The fact u did get healed after clinda means u did remove bacteriz wich were overgrown.
And thats called sibo if they were in the small intestine.
Did u bloat in upper belly? Distention feeling in gut walls? Thats sibo for sure. No question.
If u didnt bloat after eating carbs or no distention.. Then yes.. Maybe it was bacterial unbalance in colon that shifted after clinda.
But its 100% that clinda fixed u for this time span. That im very sure of bro.
Pls let me know ur symptoms.. So we can speculate, its all so interesting in some kind to learn from eachother


----------



## mellosphere (Sep 22, 2015)

Kamikazee I actually did do a sleep study at Mayo clinic in Minnesota. They said that essentially that I experienced a degree of perceived sleep misperception but overall they did not know what was wrong and said I could take some sleep meds. The sleep meds only helped a few weeks and then I reverted to normal so I stopped taking the pills. That's what's happened with a number of meds I have taken.


----------



## Kamikazee (Jul 31, 2007)

Hey kenvh I'm glad to see your enthusiasm on this topic, your much like I was 5 years ago when I was freshly determined to beat this problem. Sadly now I kind of just drag through the day and take the good with the bad and randomly grasp at possibilities for answers.

I'm gonna try and briefly fill you in a little bit about my history like I said in 2005 my symptoms completely vanished around the time I took Clindamycin. Was Clindamycin the reason? I don't know but I assumed it was a strong possibility because like you said it's a different kind of antibiotic with a different spectrum of activity, unlike any other antibiotic it has a different kind of effectiveness so I often wondered. Was that what made me feel better? After my symptoms slowly started coming back the first thing I jumped on was SIBO I came across Dr. Pimentel's Book and thought for sure this was my problem. So with this in mind I was convinced I just needed to have a good strong course of antibiotics to feel better. I tried a course of amoxicillin but made no difference. Fortunately I was able to convince a doctor to let me try clindamycin, sadly it was pathetic dosage at like 200 mg a day or something of course I noticed no difference. They where willing to let me try it again so I took 2 courses of clindamycin with no results.

I still was not convinced so I was able to locate a doctor in Chicago who was a strong advocate for SIBO causing Ibs he was the one who gave me the course of rifaximin which was a stronger dosage at like 500 mg 3 times a day but with no results. So for a while I kind of gave up on SIBO until I learned that you can get a in home breath test kit to check for SIBO. I was so excited thinking this if finally it and you didn't even need a prescription to order. So I ordered the Glucose hydrogen breath test the results are seen here.









Still not satisfied I remember reading in the book that Dr Pimentel recommended that you use a Lactulose hydrogen breath test for a diagnosis. Because it reaches the far end of the small intestine. So I decided to try this test and I ordered it but with this one a weird thing happened there was no spikes in the results. There is suppose to be at least one spike when the Lactulose hits the colon and two if you are positive for SiBO. I received no spikes so the lab technician actually called me and said the results where inconclusive and they would do another test for free because they didn't know if it was an error on there part or not. So I did the second test for free and got the exact same results inconclusive so she contacted me again and said don't worry your doctor will no what to do. But sadly they didn't they kind of looked at me like I was speaking Chinese and said eat yogurt lol. Results here.









So whatever theories you have on these inconclusive results I would love to hear them. As far as your question on bloating I'm often times confused about what people mean by bloating. But what I do know is one of the most painful symptoms I used to have before having my gallbladder removed was what seemed to be trapped gas. If I remember correctly it would happen in my upper gut like just under my chest and my stomach would swell up like balloon to the point that my back would ache something horribly. Almost like I pulled it and I could barely move. That wasn't the worst part the worst part was the constant stabbing sensation in my gut for 8-12 hours until it finally subsided. It was horrible like the worst pain I ever felt. It used to be when I was younger I would only have a problem once ever 2-6 weeks but when I got older in my early 20's after the symptoms had come back for the second time and more severe I was having a problem every night. It didn't matter what I ate whether it be pizza, brussel sprouts, salad. But they subsided when I had my gallbladder out I don't thing the gallbladder was the cause I think that my ibs symptoms where causing my gallbladder to not function correctly causing food to no be digested correctly ultimately causing excessive trapped gas.

Sorry for the long post, but like I said I've looked extensively into numerous possibilities with no real answers. They all seem to lead to a questionable area but nothing really solid to go off of. But like I said if you have any conclusion on the results I would love to hear them thanks.


----------



## Kamikazee (Jul 31, 2007)

So just an update if anybody is following this thread. I looked through my medical notes and it seems I was given numerous courses of different antibiotics in the year of 2005. Here's a brief list in February was given Clindamycin for wisdom teeth extraction, June I was given 875 mg of Amoxicillin for severe strep throat, and in August I was given 2 courses of Augmentin back to back for tonsilectomy.

I can not remember exactly when it was my symptoms had diminished but in 6 months I was given all these different antibiotics and afterwards my symptoms where non existent. So I definitely think it was the antibiotics that helped I guess the only question is what one?


----------



## jannyp (Dec 24, 2016)

I am a 54 year old female, 140 pounds, gall bladder removed. I am interested in this topic because I have had IBS-D (loose watery stools) every day for the past 20 years.

I recently developed a bad tooth infection and was given a high dose of Clindamycin and was warned about C.difficile. After two days of receiving Clindamycin by IV-drip, I was given a Px for oral Clindamycin (450mg) three times per day for seven days.

I was worried about the possibility of my diarrhea getting worse, however, right from the first day taking the Clindamycin, my stools changed from loose watery and floating to firm solid stools that sink, e.g. 'normal'.

The only other thing that could be a factor would be the Amlodipine (a calcium channel blocker prescribed for high blood pressure) that I started taking the same day as the Clindamycin. However, the blood pressure medication does not list constipation as a side effect.

Clindamycin is sometimes used to treat SIBO, so I'm thinking that could be what has happened...


----------



## acureisoutthere (Jun 28, 2014)

Kamikazee,

The large intestine is home to millions of bacteria, (mostly good), and with a few thousand different species. Having the right species and balance of good and bad species, affects our bowel movements (as well as other health issues).

So, when you take antibiotics, (which kill bacteria), you risk killing off beneficial species, and/or disrupting healthy balances. When you have IBS, this 'ecosystem' is already really out of balance, and most likely has lost species as well. Many people report the onset of their IBS symptoms were related to a course of antibiotics.

I read last week that just one course of antibiotics kills up to a third of the species of this ecosystem. Some of them come back after a year, and some never do................ I've read that the average American has lost 40% of the diversity of this ecosystem. This loss of diversity and/or disruption is being connected with many different diseases, including IBS.

With all that said, perhaps you were lucky somehow and somehow you re-set the right balance ? This would seem to be the exception, rather than the rule. Our over-use and our miss-use of antibiotics are being connected with a rise in disease rates. You could trying reading, "Missing Microbes" by Dr. Martin Blaser if you want to understand this better.


----------



## rajiv_gupta (Jul 16, 2014)

the underlying cause of IBS D is slow or deficit motility of small intestines which leads to bacterial overgrowth, this overgrowth causes diarrhea or constipation depending upon the type of gas produced.

Antibiotics can't cure the gut motility problem it will only kill the pathogens. So the effect of antibiotic is temporary not permanent.


----------



## PD85 (Aug 19, 2010)

Kamikazee said:


> So just an update if anybody is following this thread. I looked through my medical notes and it seems I was given numerous courses of different antibiotics in the year of 2005. Here's a brief list in February was given Clindamycin for wisdom teeth extraction, June I was given 875 mg of Amoxicillin for severe strep throat, and in August I was given 2 courses of Augmentin back to back for tonsilectomy.
> 
> I can not remember exactly when it was my symptoms had diminished but in 6 months I was given all these different antibiotics and afterwards my symptoms where non existent. So I definitely think it was the antibiotics that helped I guess the only question is what one?


I'd like to state that it was definitely the antibiotics that helped you. Clearly there is either an overgrowth, or pathogen in your intestines, and when killed them off, your digestion returned to normal. If you search the web, IBS relief and antibiotics are a common theme. You are very very smart to research the time period that you had relief and look for cause and effect. This is the key to overcoming any health issue.

The main problem with antibiotic relief is that the problem almost always returns. Rajiv_gupta is correct when he says that sometimes IBS is a motility issue, however something is also causing the motility issue and that something is usually the pathogenic bacteria, so it's a vicious cycle. A lot of people think Fecal Matter Transplant is the way of the future and I tend to agree with them.

In the meantime you can so some serious internet research about trying to positively shift your gut flora via diet, natural antibiotics, and pre/probiotics. These methods can help some people. You can also check for a specific type of bacteria-related permanent gut damage through a test called IBSchek which will tell you if you have a specific kind of motility problem.


----------



## jannyp (Dec 24, 2016)

Thank you Kamikazee, there doesn't seem to be any other explanation. it's been three months now and still doing ok


----------



## Arleeda (Aug 24, 2016)

I'm not sure when my IBS began. I was in Central America in the fall of 2015 and about two days after I got back in the States, I had several days of severe diarrhea, which got better with 2 days Immodium and I more or less forgot about it. Then about six weeks later, I was awakened at 6 a.m. and didn't make it to the toilet. Again, Immodium worked. This started happening off and on every few weeks. My doctor said it was because of the Nexium I took for GERD, so I stopped that, but it didn't make any difference and my GERD returned. However, over the next few months I began to lose weight, and I think my GERD has stopped because of that. But the weight loss may have due it part to my trying all kinds of new diets to help my IBS--none seemed to work, no gluten, no lactose, no roughage. I am to see my MD for annual physical next week and see what he thinks about my taking one Immodium every other day, as that seems to lead to regular morning stools, a little on the loose side, but okay if that's all there is for the day. When I travel I take one Immodium every day, and although it leads to constipation, it isn't as bad as the reverse! I am in my late 70s so figure this is it for the duration. I do hope it isn't C. difficile as that is contagious and I may be infecting others. Or that I will develop dementia and forget to take! Still, I would like a definite diagnosis and perhaps a cure if that is possible.


----------



## Fat_intolerant_Chris (Apr 11, 2017)

Clindamycin ruined my life


----------



## catlover1 (Dec 19, 2017)

Kamikazee said:


> I will try and make this quick. So I have had ibs-d symptoms ever since I started 5th grade. I am now 30 and I'm trying to get on with my life by making a career change, which with ibs-d is proving to be quite difficult. The reason I'm making this post is because back In the spring of 2005 at the age of 18 all my symptoms completely disappeared for 10-12 months. When I say dissappeared I mean I could eat a bucket of lard and not get an upset stomach. I went that whole time frame without a stomach ache, cramp, diarrhea, fatigue absolutely nothing. Heck during this time frame I felt so great I forgot I ever even had a problem for all those years.
> 
> Sadly eventually my symptoms slowly started coming back to what they are today. They are worse then they ever have been, I get explosive watery diarrhea everyday. Doctors have been absolutely no help after testing for everything; ibd, infection, food intolerances and they have no answers. The only thing that helps to keep things somewhat in check is cholestyramine but I feel I have unpleasant side effects from that so don't particularly like using it.
> 
> ...


I just found this group and wanted you to know that I too took clindamycin for dental issues this summer (staving off infection till I could afford the work) and soon realized my IBS was gone. Normal bm's after 30 years of diarrhea was like a religious experience! After my dental work was completed, I was given a "Z-Pak" (Azithromycin) to take for 5 days, diarrhea came back. I went back on 150mg Clindamycin daily and within 2 days, doing great! I mentioned this to my vet (we're friends) and he suggested I try Neomycin since it stays in the gut and less likely to cause resistance issues. At this point, as callous as it sounds, I don't give a rip about anything other than having my life back. Being able to leave the house after having lunch, and not having to worry about getting caught somewhere....good grief, I had forgotten what it felt like to be normal. My husband and family were sick of my excuses, and attempts at explanation, and they had lost compassion for my long time plight. I'll check back in if I get Neomycin...so great to know I'm not alone!


----------



## lakeunionguy (Apr 2, 2018)

Kamikazee. I joined this group just so I could comment to you in regards to Clindamycin. I am 56 yr old male with a lifelong history of IBS A. Clindamycin is a total wonder drug/antibiotic for me. The very first time I ever took it ( 20 + years ago for a foot infection) it did such wonders for my gut that I wrote a letter to the drug manufacturer stating how much it helped me. Fast forward to 2018 and it still works wonders for me. I recently had a bout with really gassy/foul smelling bowel movements and flatulence and bowels that were incomplete and very messy. My GI Doc (4th one) in 10 years didn't believe clindamycin would be the answer for my issues and wouldn't prescribe it due to fears it could cause C-Diff and that I might sue them. I said I would sign a waver because my life was so hellish I would take that chance. I almost quit my job due to my gut. My family doc recently gave me a prescription for it due to an infection I got and immediately was 100 % better right away. I tried food changes, probiotics, not drinking carbonated beverages etc etc. The bottom line is when I take this antibiotic it starts working sometimes within 48 hours for me. It also keeps my gut happy for upto 6-8 weeks after taking it. I know that this antibiotic kills both bad and good bacteria so I am using VSL 3 to replenish good bacteria. My doctor finally agreed to prescribe more often (every 3 months or so depending on when negative symptoms return) My life is sooooooo much better after taking Clindamycin I can't even explain it. With that being said I know that many maybe even most people have problems with it. For many it causes the runs and upset tummies and such but for me it causes bowel movements so good I don't usually need to much TP and I am regular and feel better and don't have to map out restrooms when I am not home. I don't know what Clindamycin exactly attacks in my system and wish I could isolate the culprit inside of me and not have to take it. I just know one thing and that it works wonders for me...............with that being said it definitely isn't for everyone so I hope you know that for one person (me) clindamycin helps me like nothing else with no negative side affects what so ever. I also know that GI doctors consider their craft a "practice" I am sick and tired of being practiced on. I hope you and everyone else gets relief soon.


----------



## BoTo (May 23, 2018)

@Kamikazee @lakeunionguy

I just came across this form and signed up to leave a reply. I too experienced great results with Clindamycin. I am 35 yo male and I've had an onset of IBS-D for just over two years now. I've tried altering my diet, probiotics, I've stopped drinking alcohol, I've limited my caffeine yet nothing seems to really work. I have improved quite drastically since this started but I've never come "back to normal." Align really helped me get the ball rolling and had improved me quite a bit. Imodium seems to work really well for me but i am skeptical in taking it because in only treats the symptoms; it doesn't fix the issue. Although my GI doc said it's safe and that I should take it if it helps.

I just had my wisdom teeth removed about 5 weeks ago and i was prescribed Clindamycin 300mg taken four times a day for one week. I was scared to take this because I know antibiotics can cause all sorts of problems, however this was not the case for me. Once i started taking Clindamycin my stools were still watery but had firmed up. After completing the week cycle of Clindamycin I felt like I was re-born. My stools were so beautiful I wanted to take a picture. I felt amazing. I could eat anything, drink as much coffee as I pleased, I thought I was healed. Unfortunately this only lasted two weeks, lol and everything went back to the way it was.

Has anyone had permanent success with Clyndamycin or would this be something you'd always have to take?? Or is there anything else out there that can cure this problem. it's the worst having to deal with this!


----------



## lakeunionguy (Apr 2, 2018)

Boto what you described happens with me everytime I take clindamycin. It is a truly wonder medicine for me. With that being said I know it bothers others. MY symptoms have now returned and now my GI doctor decided that she will not prescribe clindamycin to me even after taking it many many times over a 25 year period with no negative issues because she is worried about getting sued if it were to cause me C-diff even after I said I would sign any release or letter removing them from liability. I can't tell you how frustrating it is to find something that makes you feel great only to be denied because the possibility it could cause negative issues. I will keep you updated but wanted to let you know that I am 100 % positive clindamycin does me right. I hope you find something that helps you.


----------



## wemc1954 (May 4, 2019)

I had a similar experience to Kamikazee. I have had IBS-D on most days for 10-15 years, not severe, but bad enough (I am 65 y.o.). A couple of years ago I took clindamycin for an abscessed tooth. Within a few days my IBS was gone and stayed gone for 2-3 months. A few months ago I managed to get my hands on a few 150 mg caps and took 3 a day for 4 or 5 days. Same thing happened, but lasted for maybe 3-4 weeks. I am concerned about C. diff, of course, but I believe that clindamycin is effective. I would like to try rifaxin, but isn't it very expensive? I have tried soluble fiber, various probiotics, and loperamide, and they all help some, but not as much as clindamycin. Loperamide is really pretty good, but I would have to take it daily from now on.


----------



## mellosphere (Sep 22, 2015)

Interesting seeing more stories about positive results with clindamycin. This is one antibiotic that I haven't been able to take and being nervous about C Diff has always made me avoid it. However, it's worth a shot. My stools are getting worse and are now consistently just mush, between type 1 and type 2 stools all the time. Looking forward to hearing anyone else's experience with clindamycin.


----------



## Kamikazee (Jul 31, 2007)

Very interesting indeed........ I have taken two different courses of Rifaximin both at different times in my life and both treatments made absolutely no difference. Yes they are very expensive like $1,500 per prescription. Also if you look at the reviews online not a lot of people are having success with the Rifaximin treatment.

I still have not tried another course of Clindamycin for multiple reasons; I'm not sure if Clindamycin actually caused my relief at the time, and I can't find a doctor who will let me try a dosage regimen that matches what I would have previously taken..... but don't worry they are more then willing to throw anti-depressants at me like there candy, lol.... ugh

But honestly didn't expect to see all the feedback of different variations of success so maybe there is something to this...


----------



## Hatemybowels! (Apr 3, 2016)

mellosphere said:


> Interesting seeing more stories about positive results with clindamycin. This is one antibiotic that I haven't been able to take and being nervous about C Diff has always made me avoid it. However, it's worth a shot. My stools are getting worse and are now consistently just mush, between type 1 and type 2 stools all the time. Looking forward to hearing anyone else's experience with clindamycin.


I saw this post but didnt comment, because I wanted to mention it to my GI doc since Im not a doctor. Anyway, I spoke with my him last week and he told me that he would never prescribe Clindamycin for anything, unless it was absolutely medically necessary. He said theyre seeing more and more cases of C Diff, and Clindamycin is a huge offender so he doesnt advise it. Its what caused my first case of C Diff. Ive had it a total of three times. Its a horrible illness that I wouldnt wish on my worst enemy. To each their own, but thats my two cents.


----------



## The undertaker (4 mo ago)

Kamikazee said:


> I will try and make this quick. So I have had ibs-d symptoms ever since I started 5th grade. I am now 30 and I'm trying to get on with my life by making a career change, which with ibs-d is proving to be quite difficult. The reason I'm making this post is because back In the spring of 2005 at the age of 18 all my symptoms completely disappeared for 10-12 months. When I say dissappeared I mean I could eat a bucket of lard and not get an upset stomach. I went that whole time frame without a stomach ache, cramp, diarrhea, fatigue absolutely nothing. Heck during this time frame I felt so great I forgot I ever even had a problem for all those years.
> 
> Sadly eventually my symptoms slowly started coming back to what they are today. They are worse then they ever have been, I get explosive watery diarrhea everyday. Doctors have been absolutely no help after testing for everything; ibd, infection, food intolerances and they have no answers. The only thing that helps to keep things somewhat in check is cholestyramine but I feel I have unpleasant side effects from that so don't particularly like using it.
> 
> ...


I just started using clyndamicin and I have ibs it helped get the inflammation out of my shoulder blades but u can’t overuse it I need to skip days of taking it depending on how your feeling but I don’t think it’s actually using for treating ibs just inflammation caused by ibs most likely


----------



## The undertaker (4 mo ago)

Kamikazee said:


> I will try and make this quick. So I have had ibs-d symptoms ever since I started 5th grade. I am now 30 and I'm trying to get on with my life by making a career change, which with ibs-d is proving to be quite difficult. The reason I'm making this post is because back In the spring of 2005 at the age of 18 all my symptoms completely disappeared for 10-12 months. When I say dissappeared I mean I could eat a bucket of lard and not get an upset stomach. I went that whole time frame without a stomach ache, cramp, diarrhea, fatigue absolutely nothing. Heck during this time frame I felt so great I forgot I ever even had a problem for all those years.
> 
> Sadly eventually my symptoms slowly started coming back to what they are today. They are worse then they ever have been, I get explosive watery diarrhea everyday. Doctors have been absolutely no help after testing for everything; ibd, infection, food intolerances and they have no answers. The only thing that helps to keep things somewhat in check is cholestyramine but I feel I have unpleasant side effects from that so don't particularly like using it.
> 
> ...





Kamikazee said:


> I will try and make this quick. So I have had ibs-d symptoms ever since I started 5th grade. I am now 30 and I'm trying to get on with my life by making a career change, which with ibs-d is proving to be quite difficult. The reason I'm making this post is because back In the spring of 2005 at the age of 18 all my symptoms completely disappeared for 10-12 months. When I say dissappeared I mean I could eat a bucket of lard and not get an upset stomach. I went that whole time frame without a stomach ache, cramp, diarrhea, fatigue absolutely nothing. Heck during this time frame I felt so great I forgot I ever even had a problem for all those years.
> 
> Sadly eventually my symptoms slowly started coming back to what they are today. They are worse then they ever have been, I get explosive watery diarrhea everyday. Doctors have been absolutely no help after testing for everything; ibd, infection, food intolerances and they have no answers. The only thing that helps to keep things somewhat in check is cholestyramine but I feel I have unpleasant side effects from that so don't particularly like using it.
> 
> ...


It actually caused my diarrhea but it helped get the inflammation out of my shoulder blades so I don’t know if the diarrhea is from the so much inflammation being in my shoulder blades or if it’s the clyndamicin but I’m going to keep to it out to see results


----------

